

Apple Sued for iMac Display Deception, Steve Jobs Suspected Closet Megatron - cadalac
http://gizmodo.com/374281/apple-sued-for-imac-display-deception-steve-jobs-suspected-closet-megatron

======
cstejerean
I don't care for differences between the 20 and the 24 inch monitors. Apple
isn't claiming they're the same and I wouldn't expect them to be identical.
But if the new 20'' model is actually worse (display wise) from the previous
20'' model, and Apple didn't make this clear, then I think the lawsuit is
justified. When upgrading to a newer generation I expect everything to be
BETTER unless explicitly stated.

